# Rivett 1020S in Tulsa $4k



## Briney Eye (Aug 26, 2019)

Fab Machines Closing Shop Shear Lathe Roundo
					

Standard Hydraulic Shear AS750-10 $67k Collet Lathe $3k Collet Lathe with Tooling $4k PMS 3 Roundo $20k PM 0 Roundo $10k LeBlond 12" Lathe $5k Blaster The BLASTER $3k Hem Saw $3k Miller 450 Welder...



					houston.craigslist.org
				








Says he has a complete set of collets, and there may be a taper attachment.


----------

